# Gaggia classic: no water through grouphead



## Daman (Apr 3, 2020)

hi I have had an issue with my gaggia classic no water through the group head.

I Cleaned the whole machine first, didnt work.

now, I have removed the disk and the Three-way solenoid valve. Water flows into valve.

Now my solenoid valve output or its output through the group head is clogged. Those are my remaining items.

how do i test my solenoid valve output ? I have cleaned it well twice and blown through it when it's disassembled. No problem.

my solenoid is good too, it ohms out same as a spare

the output into the group head, how do i test that?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The pump output for the Classic is 110 - 130 mls /30 secs depending on which pump it has.

You can check by placing an empty vessel on scales and timing 30 secs = 110 - 130 mls /gms or with a measure.


----------



## Daman (Apr 3, 2020)

El carajillo said:


> The pump output for the Classic is 110 - 130 mls /30 secs depending on which pump it has.
> 
> You can check by placing an empty vessel on scales and timing 30 secs = 110 - 130 mls /gms or with a measure.


 Are you suggesting my pump output is low?

I meant how do I test the output of the 3way valve into the grouphead.

Output out of the boiler into the 3 way valve is outputting. But I will check it for volume.


----------



## Bacms (Jul 25, 2019)

Daman said:


> Are you suggesting my pump output is low?
> 
> I meant how do I test the output of the 3way valve into the grouphead.
> 
> Output out of the boiler into the 3 way valve is outputting. But I will check it for volume.


 If you get no water through the brew group than you have a blockage somewhere in the path from the tank to the brew head.

It isn't clear from you initial post whether you get water through the steam arm for which you can do the do the test mentioned above. If it passes the test then you can discard this as a problem.

There are two other options either a blockage on the lower end of the boiler or more likely the little hole from the 3-way solenoid to the brew head is scaled up. If you remove the solenoid from the boiler and dissasemble the solenoid you should be able to blow air into the hole and check whether it is blocked or not.

This video explains how to disassemble the solenoid if that is your problem


----------



## Daman (Apr 3, 2020)

Sorry yes, I get water out the wand and into the 3 way solenoid valve.

I have cleaned the valve twice now. But I ll do it a third time.
i have it out again.

My guess is the blockage is there for water but not for air, need to check the valve more carefully.


----------



## Daman (Apr 3, 2020)

> On 05/04/2020 at 12:35, Bacms said:
> 
> If you get no water through the brew group than you have a blockage somewhere in the path from the tank to the brew head.
> 
> ...


 Looks like I found the issue. See my pic.

The middle hole in the 3way valve was closed, I misanalyzed that it was working.

I opened it by poking a thin paperclip through.

I am so happy that it's working again.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

It's ALWAYS that hole ?


----------



## Daman (Apr 3, 2020)

Well shoot, no one had a picture of it. Everyone says hole, the machine is full of holes.

But hopefully people can use my picture as reference. Key is finding the small size paper clip that fits in there and offcourse being able to open the valve. Use the two plier trick, one to hold the other to turn.

Dialing in the grind now...


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Daman said:


> Well shoot, no one had a picture of it. Everyone says hole, the machine is full of holes.
> 
> But hopefully people can use my picture as reference. Key is finding the small size paper clip that fits in there and offcourse being able to open the valve. Use the two plier trick, one to hold the other to turn.
> 
> Dialing in the grind now...


 A sewing needle usually works best...

and mole grips to hold the base and a spanner to turn the top!


----------

